# Alles ist politisch: Warum Epics 1984-Spot-Parodie der blanke Hohn ist - Kolumne



## Lukas Schmid (14. August 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Alles ist politisch: Warum Epics 1984-Spot-Parodie der blanke Hohn ist - Kolumne* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Alles ist politisch: Warum Epics 1984-Spot-Parodie der blanke Hohn ist - Kolumne*


----------



## RedDragon20 (14. August 2020)

Was soll ich dazu noch groß sagen? Es ist gesagt, was dazu gesagt werden kann. Danke für diesen guten, eindringlichen Kommentar.


----------



## RaulDuke666 (14. August 2020)

Das musste mal gesagt werden!
Ich  gratuliere zu dieser in höchstem Maße angebrachten Kritik!


----------



## schokoeis (14. August 2020)

Das sind Unternehmen. Es geht immer um Geld. IMMER.


----------



## BismarckderEchte (14. August 2020)

Viele Wörter wenig Inhalt. Sorry.


----------



## Zybba (14. August 2020)

Die Kolumne hat mir zu viele Fässer aufgemacht, als dass ich mich damit identifizieren könnte.
Sie regt auf jeden Fall zum Nachdenken an. Das finde ich gut.


----------



## ichthys (14. August 2020)

BismarckderEchte schrieb:


> Viele Wörter wenig Inhalt. Sorry.



Mich würde mal interessieren, warum Du zu diesem Urteil kommst?

Meine Meinung: Harte, aber leider mehr als angebrachte Kritik. Ist wie mit dem Gendern und LGBT in Spielen. Den wenigsten geht es um Rechte. Es geht nur darum, damit Geld zu verdienen. Siehe z. B. Assassins Creed. Warum sind da jetzt die Frauen so wichtig? In Griechenland gab es keine Söldnerinnen. Aber da es jetzt gerade populär ist, Frauen an vorderster Front zu präsentieren, musste eine Kassandra her, egal ob historisch korrekt oder nicht. Und ich bezweifle, dass Ubisoft damit was anderes im Hinterkopf hatte als die Aussage: Seht her, wie wichtig uns Frauen sind und kauft unser Spiel.


----------



## Enisra (14. August 2020)

ichthys schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, warum Du zu diesem Urteil kommst?
> 
> Meine Meinung: Harte, aber leider mehr als angebrachte Kritik. Ist wie mit dem Gendern und LGBT in Spielen. Den wenigsten geht es um Rechte. Es geht nur darum, damit Geld zu verdienen. Siehe z. B. Assassins Creed. Warum sind da jetzt die Frauen so wichtig? In Griechenland gab es keine Söldnerinnen. Aber da es jetzt gerade populär ist, Frauen an vorderster Front zu präsentieren, musste eine Kassandra her, egal ob historisch korrekt oder nicht. Und ich bezweifle, dass Ubisoft damit was anderes im Hinterkopf hatte als die Aussage: Seht her, wie wichtig uns Frauen sind und kauft unser Spiel.



Ja
doch gab es, dumm gelaufen


----------



## ichthys (14. August 2020)

Was gab es?


----------



## LostViking (14. August 2020)

OT: Wieso berichtet eigentlich kein Deutsches Spielemagazin über UFC 4? Durch Zufall erfahren das es heute erschienen ist...?


----------



## RobinsonOT (14. August 2020)

Sehr wichtiger Artikel - auch in seiner angeschnittenen Vielfalt. Danke, dass ich doch noch sehen darf, dass ihr selbst Stellung bezieht. 
Auch wenn das *nur* deine Meinung ist, lieber Lucas: Einerseits denken viele Menschen bereits so und denen tut es gut, dass Menschen mit medialer Reichweite nicht schweigen. Andererseits müssen viele Menschen einfach auch mal einer solchen Position ausgesetzt werden, um ihre eigenen Argumente abzugleichen, zu schärfen und sich letztlich weiterentwickeln.

Insofern: Danke.


----------



## Basileukum (14. August 2020)

Ich habe mehrmals den Text wieder raufgeschoben und es ist ziemlich viel Info drin, aber der rote Faden fehlt etwas. Empörung ja, aber über was genau? Zuviel politisch, zuwenig politisch? Sind die Falschen politisch? 1984, Blizz Chinagate und der Holocaust, alles kommt zusammen. 

Lustig ist, daß gerade ein Epickonzern, welcher eben mehrheitlich von chinesischem Geld lebt, dem sogenannten Westen das 1984 unter die Nase reibt, aber das zurecht. Seit Jahrzehnten werden hier unter igendwelchen wirren Ausreden (Terrorismus, Corona usw.) die Freiheiten abgebaut und die Überwachung und Freiheitseinschränkung vorangetrieben. 

Allerdings gibt es einen entscheidenden Unterschied. China war nie, ist nicht und wird niemals ein freiheitliches Land sein. Wir (zerfallende Westen) fahren unter der Fahne des Guten um die Erde und bringen Millionen Menschen um, damit diese dann "Demokratie" (Geht halt um Macht, Wirtschaft und Ressourcen, aber egal) haben. Oder eben nicht, weil so gut wie jedes "befreite" Land eh in den alten Tran zurückfällt.  

Ich fand das mehr als gelungen von Epic, weil der Faschismus, wie jede andere Form der Regierung, immer aus mächtigen Wirtschaftskreisen heraus organisiert werden muß und die verfallenden Staaten in Übersee stellen nun einmal viele Weltkonzerne und sind Führer beim Verbreiten des Globalismus, dessen fertige Strukturen zwangsweise in ein 1984 führen. Wer anbei sich frägt, woher der Faschismus seinen Namen hat, dieser kommt von den Facies, den Rutenbündeln. Wer sich mal die Bilder des Repräsentantenhauses der USA ansieht, der wird da schnell fündig.


----------



## RedDragon20 (15. August 2020)

Basileukum schrieb:


> Ich habe mehrmals den Text wieder raufgeschoben und es ist ziemlich viel Info drin, aber der rote Faden fehlt etwas. Empörung ja, aber über was genau? Zuviel politisch, zuwenig politisch? Sind die Falschen politisch? 1984, Blizz Chinagate und der Holocaust, alles kommt zusammen.


Es geht um die Bigotterie und Scheinheiligkeit vieler großer Publisher und Entwickler.


----------



## groe69 (15. August 2020)

Interessante Sichtweise, nachvollziehbares Kommentar, aber die Empörungshaltung  finde ich überzogen. Die Vereinnahmung von bekannten historischen und kulturellen Werken oder deren Botschaft, sei es aus Literatur, Musik, Malerei, Religion, historischen Persönlichkeiten, usw. durch die Popkultur und die Adaption, Transformation, Überhöhung, Verkrüppelung, Verdrehung ins Gegenteil, die Trennung von der eigentlichen Kernaussage des Künstlers, usw. dieser Werke durch ebendiese Popkultur hat die Werbeindustrie perfektioniert und verkauft sie an alle, die davon profitieren möchten. Überall Anspielungen, Deja-Vus, vermeintliche und echte Zitate, Kopien, usw. Es ist heute sogar schon so, dass die Originale nicht mehr erkannt werden und irgendwelche Adaptionen populärer sind. Viele kennen z. B. nur die filmische Adaption eines Buches und haben das Buch selber nie gelesen. Dadurch bezieht sich meiner Ansicht Epics Video nicht in erster Linie auf auf Georg Orwells 1984, sondern zielt auf Apples Imagekampagne David gegen Goliath damals mit dem Apple-1984-Werbevideo und versucht Apple eine Art Spiegel vorzuhalten. Seht her, damals habt Ihr Euch als sympatisch, klein, anders, sozial usw. hingestellt, die, die unter der Diktatur der großen PC-Hersteller leiden und jetzt, wo ihr groß seid, zwingt ihr die kleinen App-Hersteller zu Knebelverträgen nach dem Motto "Friss oder stirb". Das Epic auch nicht klein ist, geschenkt. Aber dem kleinen App-Entwickler und Start-Ups können 30 % Abgabe am Verkaufspreis schon weh tun, zumal Apple Apps, die den eigenen Produkten kommerziell zu nahe kommen, generell aussperrt. Bei Android , bzw. Goggle, sieht es nicht viel anders aus, hier gibt es ggf. mehr Schlupflöcher. Man könnte jetzt darüber diskutieren, wieso sich bei Microsoft alle über den vorinstallierten Internet Explorer aufgeregt haben, aber die rigiden Vorgaben für die Aufnahme in den Appstore als normal empfinden. 
Und zu den anderen Gedankengängen: Die Firmen, die nicht lebensnotwendige Massenkonsumgüter herstellen, und dazu zähle ich die großen Spielehersteller, schauen dem Volk aufs Maul (Vox populi), also dem vermeintlichen Kunden, und passen ihre Produkte an. Sie versuchen die jeweilige Stimmung, den Hype, einzufangen und für sich zu nutzen. Es werden Images aufgebaut, welche in vielen Fällen nur der Außendarstellung dienen oder sogar das Gewissen der Kunden beruhigen möchten. Es geht um Kundenbindung und Kundengewinnung. Alles ist deshalb auch politisch, weil es uns alle als Gemeinschaft von Konsumenten betrifft. Wenn man ihnen dann Lügen vorwirft, die ja offensichtlich sind, sollte seinen idealistischen Blick auch auf den Konsumenten werfen. Die meisten lassen sich gerne belügen, solange es das eigene Gewissen ruhig hält. Kurz, wer in diesem Umfeld wahre Werte und Ideale sucht, sollte sich zuerst selber und sein Konsumverhalten hinterfragen. Und wir als Konsumenten sollten diesbezüglich einfach kritischer sein. In den 80er hat ein Großteil der Bevölkerung gegen die Volkszählung protestiert, heute werfen die meisten mit ihren privaten Daten online nur so um sich und sei es nur, um ein Ingame-Item kostenlos bei Twitch abzustauben.


----------



## JohnGee (15. August 2020)

Ich kann die Empörung nicht teilen.

Das Unternehmen alles tun, damit sie Geld verdienen? Normal. Bei PCGames will man auch Geld verdienen. Der Autor will für diesen Artikel auch entlohnt werden.

Bei mir kommt durch den Text nur eins an: Politik und Moral müssen jeden Teil unseres Leben bestimmen und vorallem kontrollieren, auch den von PC Spielen.

JEDER muss politisch korrekt sein. Keiner darf aus der Reihe tanzen.

Ich habe genug Scheisse in meiner Jugend fressen müssen, kommt mir blos nicht mit eurer Moral, denn wenn es ernst wird, ist EUCH ALLEN DIE MORAL SCHEISS EGAL!!!!!! Also predigt auch keine Moral.

Bei diesem PCGames Text  muss ich auch sofort an 1984 denken. Die Gedankenpolizei ist immer und überall gegenwärtig.


----------



## Loosa (15. August 2020)

LukasSchmid schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Alles ist politisch: Warum Epics 1984-Spot-Parodie der blanke Hohn ist - Kolumne* gefragt.



Der Kritik am politisch unpolitischen Kommerz kann ich mich durchaus anschließen. Den Aufhänger finde ich aber enorm konstruiert.

Wie du schon schriebst, Apples Kultwerbung hatte kaum etwas mit Orwell's Dystopie zu tun. Schon damals gab es keinerlei Reflektion der Romanvorlage; sie diente als reine Staffage. Man beschränkte sich allein auf die Zeichnung von Microsoft als allmächtigem Übervater, der alle Nutzer konform laufen lässt. Das funktionierte eigentlich nur, weil der Clip eben ausgerechnet 1984 erschien.
Die gleiche Schiene fuhr Apple dann mit der erfolgreichen Werbeserie "I'm a PC - and I'm a Mac" über Jahre fort. Anderes Bühnenbild, identische Aussage. Es ging nie um (politische) Systemkritik, sondern immer nur um Gleichschaltung bei PCs versus Individualität bei Macs.

Jetzt greift Epic also den Spot von Apple auf, wobei Orwell's Geist endgültig in rein homöopathische Dosen potenziert wird. Es bleibt nichts weiter als ein ironischer Seitenhieb, kleiner Rebell gegen großen Macker (der doch ursprünglich alles besser machen wollte).
System- und Kapitalismuskritik schön und gut. Darüber sollte weit Ausführlicher berichtet und als Thema kritisch aufgegriffen werden (*). Gerade auch im Bereich Spieleindustrie, welche Digitalisierung und Globalisierung besetzt wie nur wenig andere.

Aber, wie gesagt, ich finde den Aufhänger dafür zu weit hergeholt; weder Apple noch Epic kratzen mit ihren "amüsanten" Spots auch nur entfernt am Politischen. Wie auch, in unter einer Minute. Da ist jede Pressemitteilung ausführlicher. Die Verschandelung von Orwells Dystopie kann man gerne kritisieren. Aber die eigentliche Analyse schwenkt zu weit weg vom Auslöser, und fällt im Kommentar dann auch noch viel zu kurz aus.


(*) Mir ist natürlich bewusst, dass Spielejournalismus Lichtjahre entfernt ist von Journalen, wie NYT oder Washington Post. Was leider umso mehr verdeutlicht, wie sehr die Relevanz des Spielemarktes unterschätzt wird. Da darf man kaum auf tiefgehende Recherchen und investigativen Jourrnalismus hoffen. Kommentare wie hier sind dann leider das Höchste der Gefühle. Von daher, bei all meiner Kritik, danke dafür.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (15. August 2020)

Loosa schrieb:


> Aber, wie gesagt, ich finde den Aufhänger dafür zu weit hergeholt; weder Apple noch Epic kratzen mit ihren "amüsanten" Spots auch nur entfernt am Politischen. Wie auch, in unter einer Minute. Da ist jede Pressemitteilung ausführlicher. Die Verschandelung von Orwells Dystopie kann man gerne kritisieren. Aber die eigentliche Analyse schwenkt zu weit weg vom Auslöser, und fällt im Kommentar dann auch noch viel zu kurz aus.


Ich sehe den Bezug nicht zu Orwel an sich, sondern ausschließlich als Spiegel für Apple wie es Groe69 schon angemerkt hatte.

Insofern ist es doch relativ unpolitisch.


----------



## SGDrDeath (15. August 2020)

Loosa schrieb:


> Wie du schon schriebst, Apples Kultwerbung hatte kaum etwas mit Orwell's Dystopie zu tun. Schon damals gab es keinerlei Reflektion der Romanvorlage; sie diente als reine Staffage. Man beschränkte sich allein auf die Zeichnung von Microsoft als allmächtigem Übervater, der alle Nutzer konform laufen lässt. Das funktionierte eigentlich nur, weil der Clip eben ausgerechnet 1984 erschien.


Warum redet Jobs auf der Keynote bevor der Spot präsentiert wurde nur die ganze Zeit dann von IBM und nicht von Microsoft? 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ewdqLEkOQl8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Loosa (15. August 2020)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Warum redet Jobs auf der Keynote bevor der Spot präsentiert wurde nur die ganze Zeit dann von IBM und nicht von Microsoft?



Einmal nicht recherchiert, und schon bekommt man's vor den Latz geknallt. 

Stimmt, 1984 war Microsoft ja auch noch ein kleines Küken und kaum mehr als Zulieferer von IBM. Den Mythos von Big Blue zerstörten sie erst später. Mein Fehler und danke für die Berichtigung. 
Der Gegner mag der falsche gewesen sein, und sich bei der späteren Werbekampagne geändert haben, meine Aussage steht natürlich trotzdem.


----------



## xaan (15. August 2020)

Loosa schrieb:


> Apples Kultwerbung hatte kaum etwas mit Orwell's Dystopie zu tun. Schon damals gab es keinerlei Reflektion der Romanvorlage; sie diente als reine Staffage.


Das ist ja gerade das Problem. Orwell selbst ja nicht unpolitisch und sollte daher nicht so völlig kontextlos und eigennützig verwendet werden. Wer sich auf Orwell bezieht, der sollte gefälligst auch die ernste Thematik respektieren.


----------



## Hjorgar (15. August 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Im 3. Reich und in der DDR durfte keiner aus der Reihe tanzen. In unserer heutigen Gesellschaft schon eher. Man hat halt nur keinen Anspruch und schon gar kein Recht auf Zustimmung. "Das ist Meinungsfreiheit" ist bei zu vielen Menschen leider nur eine scheinheilige Umschreibung für "Ihr habt mir gefälligst zu zustimmen, weil ihr eh keine Ahnung habt".



Also hierbei stößt mir als Ossi mehr als sauer auf, dass die DDR in einem Atemzug mit dem 3. Reich genannt wird. Das ist schon recht harter Tobak. Zumal die Aussage so nicht verallgemeinert werden kann. Das große Ziel der Oberen in der DDR war zweifellos, dass alle im gleichen Takt tanzen. Nur haben sie es halt trotz Stasi und Verfolgung Andersdenkender nicht geschafft, das zu erreichen. Es gab genügend Möglichkeiten aus der Reihe zu tanzen und diese wurden auch reichlich genutzt. Manche wurden erwischt, aber viele eben nicht. Nur zur Sicherheit - ich will die DDR nicht zurück. Aber ich mag keine Pauschalisierungen und schon gar nicht, dass mein Geburtsland mit all seinen Fehlern auf eine gleiche Stufe wie Nazideutschland gestellt wird.  Und ja, ich bin in diesem Punkt ein Sensibelchen. 
In der Aufzählung fehlt mir aber eindeutig auch unser heutiger Staat, die BRD. Von 1972 bis 1985 hatte der Radikalenerlass Gültigkeit. Wenn Du also mit Deiner politischen Weltanschauung eher humanistischen Träumern folgtest oder die kommunistische Ursprungsidee sehr reizvoll fandest, war es das mit Deiner Anstellung im öffentlichen Dienst. Als Nazi hattest Du die Probleme selbstverständlich nicht, schon gar nicht als Alt-Nazi. Da durftest Du natürlich weiterhin unterrichten. Also auch hier gab es durchaus Einschränkungen der Meinungsfreiheit.

Was die Kolumne von Lukas angeht, ich kann die Gedankengänge durchaus nachvollziehen und ich würde mir auch mehr politische Verantwortung bzw. Statements wünschen. Aber da Unternehmen keine gesellschaftlichen Interessen verfolgen, sondern ausschließlich der Gewinnmaximierung dienen, bleibt das nur ein Wunsch. In Erfüllung wird der vermutlich nie gehen. Schade eigentlich. Man kann nur für sich persönlich entscheiden, welche Unternehmenskultur man tolerieren kann und welche nicht. Am Ende bedeutet das halt für den Verbraucher Verzicht auf Produkte von Anbietern, denen man sein Geld nicht in den Rachen werfen will. Was Epic angeht, so bestätigen sie meine Meinung über sie (geldgeiler Verein, der nach Außen so tut, als würde er für andere kämpfen) nur ein weiteres Mal und werden auch in Zukunft keinen Cent an mir verdienen. Dass die heutigen Gebühren bei Steam, Apple oder anderen Monopolisten nicht mehr zeitgemäß sind, steht außer Frage. Aber Epic kämpft hier für niemanden anders, als seine Aktionäre und dank voller Geldbörse, können sie es sich leisten.


----------



## Bonkic (15. August 2020)

xaan schrieb:


> Wer sich auf Orwell bezieht, der sollte gefälligst auch die ernste Thematik respektieren.



hm, ich weiß nicht. bei allen bezügen zur realität handelt es sich bei 1984  dennoch um ein fiktionales werk.
angesichts dessen sollte, jedenfalls für mich, eine wie auch immer geartete referenzierung doch wenigstens erlaubt sein. ob man es muss oder sollte, aus respekt vor werk, autor und politischer aussage, darüber kann sicherlich trefflich streiten. ich würde es aber aus den genannten gründen tatsächlich nicht so eng sehen, was nicht bedeutet, dass ich es insbesondere zu diesen zwecken gutheiße. - ganz und gar verwerflich kommt mir aber die bezugnahme auf reale ereignisse und personen vor; worum es sich bei den genannten beispielen in der kolumne übrigens und zwar ausnahmslos handelt: unreflektierte und -kommentierte vereinnahmungen von che, lmk, hongkong, polizeigewalt und holocaust haben in der popkultur nun wirklich absolut nichts verloren. ich finde diese gleichsetzung, die der autor hier allem anschein nach vornimmt, beinahe verwegen. ist mir beim ersten lesen gar nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (15. August 2020)

> Alles ist politisch. Keine Stellungnahme zu beziehen, wenn es dringend notwendig wäre, weil man sagt, man sei nicht politisch, IST VERDAMMT NOCH MAL POLITISCH.


Einen Burger essen ist politisch, Atmen ist politisch, Kacken genauso! 
Nichts für ungut, aber der Autor sollte mal dringendst den Begriff noch einmal nachschlagen, anstatt ihn so inflationär in seiner Aufgeregtheit zu benutzen.


----------



## Zanjiin-147 (15. August 2020)

Die Studios verhalten sich einfach so wie der Rest der Art Homo Sapiens. Der Wunsch nach "politisierung" ist hübsch anzusehen, natürlich auch wünschenswert aber genau so unrealistisch wie der Wunsch nach einer gewaltfreien Welt. So funktioniert unsere Art nicht und das hat nichts mit dem politischen, wirtschaftlichen oder religösem System zu tun.
Um bei der Literatur zu bleiben, empfehle ich die Lektüre von Stanislaw Lems "Also sprach Golem"

Du verlangst in deinem Text etwas, das du selber (und das nicht aus bösem Willen) nicht tust, aber nicht, weil du es nicht tun willst, sondern weil du nicht anders kannst.

Dein Rechner, mit dem du diesen Text geschrieben hast, hat Edelmetalle aus Kinderbergwerken in Südamerika, Lacke, deren Reststoffe in Indien verklappt werden, ein Plastikgehäuse, dessen Erdöl aus einem totalitärem Regime stammt, der mit einem LKW zu Billigstlohnknebelverträgen transportiert wurde und so weiter und so fort. 
Eben WEIL Studios (so wie wir alle) eben NICHT kontextfrei existieren können, tun sie das was sie tun. Sie brauchen Geld um Spiele zu machen. Dazu brauchen sie Kunden. Dazu brauchen sie Zugang zu den Märkten. Dazu machen sie Kompromisse (und manchmal eben auch faule und/oder richtig stinkende). Und dazu machen sie Werbung, so wie du auch. Denn auch du wirst bei einer Bewerbung sicherlich nicht sagen, dass du schon mal blau gemacht hast. Oder deiner Freundin, dass du "Watership Down" abgrundtief hasst. Oder deinen Eltern, dass du zwischendurch vielleicht doch nicht so verantwortungsbewußt mit der Lieblingsdroge deiner Wahl umgehst (bitte, bitte, alles Beispiele um des Exempels willen, keinerlei Affront intendiert). Diese Marketing in eigener Sache betreiben wir 24/7 unser ganzes Leben lang.

Insofern tut weder Epic, noch Apple noch sonstwer etwas Außergewöhnliches, weder im guten wie im schlechten. Nur in größerem Maßstab.


----------



## arrgh (15. August 2020)

Gute Kolumne mit zum Nachdenken anregender Botschaft... Bravo!


----------



## Cybnotic (16. August 2020)

1984   ist,  war, und wird immer sein,   und  die Konsequenz wenn man das überwinden möchte..   Ist Freiheit ohne Politik und somit ohne Politiker      Da diese Leider eine Utopie bleiben wird wie die, das angeblich in Deutschland  eine Demokratie vorhanden wäre...
Es ist  und bleibt immer ein Faschistisches 1984  und das überall auf der Welt  mal Abgeschwächter mal Brutaler. Fakt bleibt es trotzdem..  
Und wer jetzt andere Meinung ist  ( was ein jeder ja sein Recht ist)  reit sich ein mit jenen Faschisten  die 1933  auch gedacht haben sie seien die guten und die anderen die Bösen


----------



## Cybnotic (16. August 2020)

Ich glaube es ging nicht darum die DDR mit Nazis zu vergleichen .. sondern   um  "Politik"   und da gibt es immer  eine Vergleichsmöglichkeit.. Ob zu recht oder nicht, liegt auch nur im Auge des Betrachters  zumal   in jedem Politischen System  die, die das System Stützen oder aufgebaut haben um andere Menschen zu Unterdrücken. Für Opfer  der Systeme bleibt das gleich denn hier zählt nur die Ungerechtigkeit und Leid 

So gesehen kann ich auch Menschen verstehen die heute in Deutschland leben  und sagen das dies eine Diktatur ist  und kann auch verstehen warum andere Menschen es anders sehen!  Fakt ist aber  das Unrecht das auch Deutschland DDR etc Menschen antut.  Die natürlich durch Beamte und Gewaltorgane begangen werden  die die Politik auch hier und überall auf der Welt zu verantworten haben.    So ist der Artikel  gut zum Nachdenken und Reflektieren 
Natürlich wenn man auf der Seite der Beamte und Unterstützer ist sieht das anderes aus 
Warum sollte auch diese je Probleme haben ?  Es sei denn sie werden durch eine Revolte gestürzt und zu Verantwortung gezogen siehe Weltpolitik  
Selbst in der Bösen Naziepoche haben viele gut gelebt und es nicht als Diktatur empfunden das sollte auch klar sein. Genau hier sieht man wie absurd Politik doch letztendlich ist.      Es gibt keine Politik die das Grundgesetz und Menschenrecht und Würde achten würde!   Ist Prinzipbedingt nicht Möglich..   Und ein fauler Kompromiss ist auch gegen die Würde   So kann man erkennen das 1984 war, ist , und immer sein wird solange  Menschen andere Beherrschen und unterdrücken Sprich  §Regieren§ 
Satanische System  SS = §   somit Faschistisch


----------



## RedDragon20 (16. August 2020)

Hjorgar schrieb:


> [...]


Ich bin selbst Ossi. Nebenbei bemerkt.  Mir ging es auch nicht darum, die DDR auf eine Stufe mit dem 3. Reich zu setzen. Tatsache ist aber, dass die DDR eine Diktatur war. Keine solch schreckliche, wie das 3. Reich. Aber eine Diktatur war sie. 



Cybnotic schrieb:


> 1984   ist,  war, und wird immer sein,   und  die Konsequenz wenn man das überwinden möchte..   Ist Freiheit ohne Politik und somit ohne Politiker      Da diese Leider eine Utopie bleiben wird wie die, das angeblich in Deutschland  eine Demokratie vorhanden wäre...
> Es ist  und bleibt immer ein Faschistisches 1984  und das überall auf der Welt  mal Abgeschwächter mal Brutaler. Fakt bleibt es trotzdem..
> Und wer jetzt andere Meinung ist  ( was ein jeder ja sein Recht ist)  reit sich ein mit jenen Faschisten  die 1933  auch gedacht haben sie seien die guten und die anderen die Bösen


Kannst du auch erklären, inwiefern es in Deutschland keine Demokratie gäbe?


----------



## Cybnotic (16. August 2020)

groe69 schrieb:


> Interessante Sichtweise, nachvollziehbares Kommentar, aber die Empörungshaltung  finde ich überzogen. Die Vereinnahmung von bekannten historischen und kulturellen Werken oder deren Botschaft, sei es aus Literatur, Musik, Malerei, Religion, historischen Persönlichkeiten, usw. durch die Popkultur und die Adaption, Transformation, Überhöhung, Verkrüppelung, Verdrehung ins Gegenteil, die Trennung von der eigentlichen Kernaussage des Künstlers, usw. dieser Werke durch ebendiese Popkultur hat die Werbeindustrie perfektioniert und verkauft sie an alle, die davon profitieren möchten. Überall Anspielungen, Deja-Vus, vermeintliche und echte Zitate, Kopien, usw. Es ist heute sogar schon so, dass die Originale nicht mehr erkannt werden und irgendwelche Adaptionen populärer sind. Viele kennen z. B. nur die filmische Adaption eines Buches und haben das Buch selber nie gelesen. Dadurch bezieht sich meiner Ansicht Epics Video nicht in erster Linie auf auf Georg Orwells 1984, sondern zielt auf Apples Imagekampagne David gegen Goliath damals mit dem Apple-1984-Werbevideo und versucht Apple eine Art Spiegel vorzuhalten. Seht her, damals habt Ihr Euch als sympatisch, klein, anders, sozial usw. hingestellt, die, die unter der Diktatur der großen PC-Hersteller leiden und jetzt, wo ihr groß seid, zwingt ihr die kleinen App-Hersteller zu Knebelverträgen nach dem Motto "Friss oder stirb". Das Epic auch nicht klein ist, geschenkt. Aber dem kleinen App-Entwickler und Start-Ups können 30 % Abgabe am Verkaufspreis schon weh tun, zumal Apple Apps, die den eigenen Produkten kommerziell zu nahe kommen, generell aussperrt. Bei Android , bzw. Goggle, sieht es nicht viel anders aus, hier gibt es ggf. mehr Schlupflöcher. Man könnte jetzt darüber diskutieren, wieso sich bei Microsoft alle über den vorinstallierten Internet Explorer aufgeregt haben, aber die rigiden Vorgaben für die Aufnahme in den Appstore als normal empfinden.
> Und zu den anderen Gedankengängen: Die Firmen, die nicht lebensnotwendige Massenkonsumgüter herstellen, und dazu zähle ich die großen Spielehersteller, schauen dem Volk aufs Maul (Vox populi), also dem vermeintlichen Kunden, und passen ihre Produkte an. Sie versuchen die jeweilige Stimmung, den Hype, einzufangen und für sich zu nutzen. Es werden Images aufgebaut, welche in vielen Fällen nur der Außendarstellung dienen oder sogar das Gewissen der Kunden beruhigen möchten. Es geht um Kundenbindung und Kundengewinnung. Alles ist deshalb auch politisch, weil es uns alle als Gemeinschaft von Konsumenten betrifft. Wenn man ihnen dann Lügen vorwirft, die ja offensichtlich sind, sollte seinen idealistischen Blick auch auf den Konsumenten werfen. Die meisten lassen sich gerne belügen, solange es das eigene Gewissen ruhig hält. Kurz, wer in diesem Umfeld wahre Werte und Ideale sucht, sollte sich zuerst selber und sein Konsumverhalten hinterfragen. Und wir als Konsumenten sollten diesbezüglich einfach kritischer sein. In den 80er hat ein Großteil der Bevölkerung gegen die Volkszählung protestiert, heute werfen die meisten mit ihren privaten Daten online nur so um sich und sei es nur, um ein Ingame-Item kostenlos bei Twitch abzustauben.



ich habe jetzt nur die Textzeile aufgeschnappt mit dem Daten freiwillig raushauen und der Zwanghaften Volkszählung ..
Da du anscheint  da  einen Widerspruch siehst     Das ist ja das Gute an den Informellen Selbstbestimmungsrecht 
das  du deinen Daten  allen geben darfst und eben auch dem Letzten verweigern darfst    Es ist vollkommen Legitim in Facebook alles Preiszugeben und aber der Volkszählung zu verweigern.. Zumal es ja  alleine der Name Volkszählung schon eine Lüge ist !   Aber was Bedeuten schon Worte ?   Für viele Ist mittlerweile   schon  Wörter  wie Blau Rot und Rot Blau  oder  Unantastbar eben doch antastbar  etc.  Dazu die Verdenglischung  von Sprache   Neu im Duden Wörtern  Lockdown etc.     Katastrophe !


----------



## Cybnotic (16. August 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich bin selbst Ossi. Nebenbei bemerkt.  Mir ging es auch nicht darum, die DDR auf eine Stufe mit dem 3. Reich zu setzen. Tatsache ist aber, dass die DDR eine Diktatur war. Keine solch schreckliche, wie das 3. Reich. Aber eine Diktatur war sie.
> 
> 
> Kannst du auch erklären, inwiefern es in Deutschland keine Demokratie gäbe?



Erklärt sich von selbst in dem du Opfer  von Staatlicher Gewalt mal fragst  ob es Demokratisch war  
Überhaupt was du unter Demokratisch verstehst verstehen viele ganz anders         Hast du gewusst das  Die Deutschen den eigentlichen Copyright Begriff den Griechen Geklaut haben   Auch wenn du eine Zeitreise beschreiten könntest und hättest  einen Nazi Beamten diese Frage gestellt?  nur Umgedreht ob Deutschland ne Diktatur wäre... Aber man kann zu recht sagen das jede Regierungsform für anders denkende eine Diktatur darstellt ( Logik )  Man ist als Mensch immer  Assimiliert von dem Entsprechenden Politiksystem oder alternative als Staatsfeind  zu betrachten    Aber  Das Grundgesetz   wäre mehr... Als die Summer der Politik Inkompetenz

Kleines  Gedankenexperiment :        Du und ein anderes strandet auf einer Insel nach ner Naturkatastrophe 

sagt der eine zu dir tue dies und das ..  und du nein mache ich nicht..  dann der andere warte nur bis ich viele bin und du wirst tuen was wir sagen ...     Na verstehst du das Gleichnis ?   Oder  warum  eine Gruppe von Mehrheit nicht das Recht  hat  einen Menschen zu vergewaltigen nur weil diese  Demokratisch abgestimmt haben ? Demokratie wäre gut wenn man eine Hätte..  Und  die Meisten auch verstehen würde wie das funktionieren würde!   So Leider bleibt diese Deutsche Demokratie auch nur eine Moderne Diktatur
und  zwar für die meisten   die Humanste  aber nicht für Opfer jenes Staates ..


----------



## RedDragon20 (16. August 2020)

Cybnotic schrieb:


> ich habe jetzt nur die Textzeile aufgeschnappt mit dem Daten freiwillig raushauen und der Zwanghaften Volkszählung ..
> Da du anscheint  da  einen Widerspruch siehst     Das ist ja das Gute an den Informellen Selbstbestimmungsrecht
> das  du deinen Daten  allen geben darfst und eben auch dem Letzten verweigern darfst    Es ist vollkommen Legitim in Facebook alles Preiszugeben und aber der Volkszählung zu verweigern.. Zumal es ja  alleine der Name Volkszählung schon eine Lüge ist !   Aber was Bedeuten schon Worte ?   Für viele Ist mittlerweile   schon  Wörter  wie Blau Rot und Rot Blau  oder  Unantastbar eben doch antastbar  etc.  *Dazu die Verdenglischung  von Sprache   Neu im Duden Wörtern  Lockdown etc.     Katastrophe !*


Dein Umgang mit der deutschen Sprache ist auch eine Katastrophe. 



Cybnotic schrieb:


> Erklärt sich von selbst in dem du Opfer  von Staatlicher Gewalt mal fragst  ob es Demokratisch war
> Überhaupt was du unter Demokratisch verstehst verstehen viele ganz anders


Man kann ja von unserer aktuellen Regierung und einigen Gesetzen halten, was man will. Aber die BRD ist ein demokratisch geführter Staat. 

Oder worauf willst du hier hinaus? Dass es undemokratisch ist, wenn ein Senior wegen Diebstahl angeklagt wird?  Wer scheiße baut, kriegt einen dran. Ganz einfach. Wie hoch das Strafmaß ist, ist eine andere Frage und hier ist die "staatliche Gewalt" doch eigentlich ganz verständnisvoll und berücksichtigt die Umstände. 


Cybnotic schrieb:


> Hast du gewusst das  Die Deutschen den eigentlichen Copyright Begriff den Griechen Geklaut haben


Und das hat jetzt was genau damit zu tun, ob in DE eine Demokratie herrscht oder nicht?  


Cybnotic schrieb:


> Auch wenn du eine Zeitreise beschreiten könntest und hättest  einen Nazi Beamten diese Frage gestellt?  nur Umgedreht ob Deutschland ne Diktatur wäre...


Zumindest behaupte ich an der Stelle, dass der Kerl nicht geantwortet hätte, DE wäre ein demokratisch geführter Staat.



Cybnotic schrieb:


> Kleines  Gedankenexperiment :        Du und ein anderes strandet auf einer Insel nach ner Naturkatastrophe
> 
> sagt der eine zu dir tue dies und das ..  und du nein mache ich nicht..  dann der andere warte nur bis ich viele bin und du wirst tuen was wir sagen ...     Na verstehst du das Gleichnis ?   Oder  warum  eine Gruppe von Mehrheit nicht das Recht  hat  einen Menschen zu vergewaltigen nur weil diese  Demokratisch abgestimmt haben ? Demokratie wäre gut wenn man eine Hätte..  Und  die Meisten auch verstehen würde wie das funktionieren würde!   So Leider bleibt diese Deutsche Demokratie auch nur eine Moderne Diktatur
> und  zwar für die meisten   die Humanste  aber nicht für Opfer jenes Staates ..


Demokratie heißt ja auch nicht, dass die Mehrheit das Recht auf Gewalttaten hat. Dafür gibt es Gesetze.  Dein Beispiel hat jede Menge Denkfehler und Lücken. Du konstruierst es dir so, wie es dir passt. 

 Wenn ich als einziger gegen etwas stimme und die Mehrheit dafür ist, ist das demokratisch. Genau das ist der Kern der Demokratie. Weiterführend hat man als Minderheit trotzdem ein Mitspracherecht und auch das Entscheidungsrecht wird nicht per se außer Kraft gesetzt. Das ist dein Denkfehler hierbei. Du glaubst offensichtlich, dass die Minderheit dann kein Recht mehr hätte. Wir können alle immernoch selbst entscheiden, was wir tun oder eben nicht tun wollen. Meinungsfreiheit - also die Freiheit, seine Meinung zu äußern, ohne vom Staat verfolgt und bestraft zu werden - existiert nach wie vor. Wir haben ein Wahlrecht. Wir haben das Recht, uns politisch zu engagieren. Wir haben das Recht, zu arbeiten, was wir wollen (es gibt keine Pflicht zur Arbeit). Wir haben das Recht darauf, dass das Existenzminimum gewährleistet wird. usw. usw. Das ist Demokratie. 

Natürlich haben wir in unserer Gesellschaft auch Pflichten, nicht selten durch Gesetze forciert. Aber nur so kann eine Gesellschaft zusammengehalten werden. Mal unabhängig davon, dass etliche Gesetze natürlich eindeutig zumindest fragwürdig sind.


----------



## Cybnotic (16. August 2020)

zu viel Inhalt ? nein eher  für einige noch zu wenig  infos.     Es ist logisch das viele mehr im Zusammenhang steht als es die  meisten Wahrhaben wollen.   im Grunde kann man sogar behaupten egal ob in  Wirtschaftsfragen etc . Alles ist  letztendlich  "Politik"  und wird auch so  in der einen oder anderen Form  so  § geregelt §   ..   Freiheit  Menschenrecht oder Würde. Ist  für die meisten Menschen auf der Erde  auch im Regenwalt  ( Indigenen Völker)  eine Utopie. Leider !      Es sieht nur so aus...  Als ob viel Freiheit da wäre  und die Bezahlt man auch mit Geld   und oft mit dem Leben.

Der erste Artikel des Grundgesetz lautes (  Insgeheim ) die Würde des  Politiker und Beamten ist unantastbar..
Aber mit Sicherheit nicht  die des Normalen Menschen.   Wer das nicht sehen kann, ist mit Geistiger Blindheit geschlagen


----------



## Cybnotic (16. August 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Dein Umgang mit der deutschen Sprache ist auch eine Katastrophe.
> 
> 
> Man kann ja von unserer aktuellen Regierung und einigen Gesetzen halten, was man will. Aber die BRD ist ein demokratisch geführter Staat.
> ...



Deine angeführten Mitspracherechte sind nur Pseudorechte ohne Substanz.   Du hast das Recht zu Konsumieren    Aber dein Leben ist verplant von der Wiege bis zu Bahre     Als Kind wirst du in eine Krippe gesteckt dann  in die Schule Bildung nicht um deinetwegen  und deiner Interessen Nein!  sondern um im System dienstbar sein zu können   Du weist überhaupt nicht was  eine Freiheitliche Demokratie bedeutet  würde . Fakt ist es aber, das hier ist keine !   Im Übrigen hat der Vorläufer der Assimilierten "Demokratie"   Das Römische System auch gerne Assimiliert und den Menschen  Kultur Brot und Spiele gebracht..     Aber nicht die Freiheit.    Ich hoffe due verstehst Freiheit nicht wie ein Politiker und  der diese Freiheit der Menschen Missbraucht ...  Sondern wie ich :  Freiheit endet   wo die Freiheit  Eigentum der anderen Anfängt !  Und genau hier ist auch das Problem  der Deutschen Demokratie       Erspare mir aber jetzt das zu erklären.  Du wirst  das wie ein Politiker doch  nie anders sehen können.  Da du ja das "§System§ so vehement verteidigst       Und dein Beispiel mit dem einen...   ist keine Demokratie sondern das Römische Recht  des Stärkeren ( heutige allgemeine  Demokratieverständnis)     auch im Heutigen Römischen  Deutschen Europa  setzt sich das fort 


PS: Was die Deutsche Sprache angeht .. das ist keine  Deutsche  die wurde Politisch schon so oft geändert..   aber  was solls...   Fällt in der Demokratischen Diktatur auch nicht mehr auf 


Die Gewalttaten gingen von Regierenden oder Beamten aus.  daraus folgte leider oft  Reaktionäre  Explosive  oder  Amoktaten   Weil  Staaten sich in allen  Angelegenheiten einmischen die Politiker etc nix angehen   1000 Gesetze gegen die 10 Gebote oder Menschenrechte  machen  und diese eindeutig brechen egal  an was man auch immer glaubt.
und somit ein  Gewaltsamer  Gewaltmonopolakt  darstellt .  Das bezeichnest du als Demokratie ?   ich als    Römische Diktatur die die Welt schon sein anbeginn der Zeit in Brand setzt .      Schau mal  über den Tellerrand  heraus 
MfG


PS: zu deinem Zitat  der Freiheit .. Gerade in der ex DDR mussten viele  Menschen leben ohne ihre Kinder die man ihnen Staatlich und durch Menschen die sich Eltern nannten geraubt wurden.
also nix mit Freiheit    Alles Heuchelei und  Staatlichen   "Eltern" Lügen


----------



## Loosa (16. August 2020)

Cybnotic schrieb:


> Und wer jetzt andere Meinung ist  ( was ein jeder ja sein Recht ist)



Wenn du Anderen schon ihre eigene Meinung zugestehst, solltest du die nicht im gleichen Atemzug zu den Faschisten stecken oder geistige Umnachtung vermuten.
Unterirdischer Diskussionsstil.

Apropos, ich bin nicht deiner Meinung aber die Argumentation ist mir zu abstrus um mich beteiligen zu wollen.


----------



## Cap1701D (16. August 2020)

Vielen Dank für diesen aufschlussreichen Artikel. Ich stimme dem Autor nicht in Gänze zu, habe aber dennoch viel gelernt.


----------



## Bonkic (16. August 2020)

Loosa schrieb:


> Apropos, ich bin nicht deiner Meinung aber die Argumentation ist mir zu abstrus um mich beteiligen zu wollen.



ehrlich gesagt bin ich der meinung, ein moderator sollte sich erbarmen und den verschwurbelten schwachsinn entfernen. 
"meinungsfreiheit!!!!" jaja, schon klar.


----------



## RedDragon20 (16. August 2020)

Cybnotic schrieb:


> Freiheit endet   wo die Freiheit  Eigentum der anderen Anfängt !


Die eigene Freiheit endet dort, wo die Freiheit des anderen beginnt. Korrekt. Da sind wir uns einig. 

Der Rest ist allerdings blanker Unfug. Zumal du offensichtlich nicht mal gewillt bist, dein stumpfsinniges Geschwurbel zu erklären und vor allem mit Beweisen zu belegen. 



Cybnotic schrieb:


> Oh das hast du falsch aufgefasst.  Ne Meinung ist ne Meinung ob es mir Passt oder nicht.   Und das hatte ich mit Legitim verstanden   Das Wort  Faschist  ist auch ein Wort das einige so gebrauchen andere so . Ein Schimpfwort ist es aber sicher nicht!
> Für mich gilt, oder besser gesagt meiner Meinung  nach ist jede Politik Faschistisch.   Nicht unbedingt für jeden  da ja auch in früheren Faschistischen Systemen immer Menschen unterschiedlichen Meinungen waren , aber vor allem unter  anderen Vorrausetzungen  leben mussten einige als  Systemführer und Unterstützer andere als deren Sklaven oder Bürger .. Je nach  Sichtweise und Stellung ist das natürlich von Bedeutung und auch Different    Ich Möchte nicht  Mittäter von der heutigen Demokratie sein und schon  überhaupt nicht Opfer.   Also nochmal  Demokratie ist auch Faschismus gegen deren Opfer!   So war es gemeint.     Ist ja nicht leicht   ein System in dem viele gut und bequem Leben  zu kritisieren  und positive  zu verändern  zur einer echten Demokratie,  und es deshalb
> als Faschistisches Demokratisches System zu bezeichnen was es aber meiner Meinung eindeutig ist  und das nicht weil   eine Rechte Partei im Bundestag ist.



Du solltest echt mal nachschlagen, was Faschismus überhaupt ist und was Faschismus ausmacht. Das tut ja weh...


----------



## Athrun (16. August 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Du solltest echt mal nachschlagen, was Faschismus überhaupt ist und was Faschismus ausmacht. Das tut ja weh...



Also laut Wikipedia ist Faschismus eine radikale form des rechten autoritären Ultrantionalismus,  der dikatorisch jede Opposition und andere Meinung unterdrückt und eine strenge Rglementierung der Gesellschaft und Wirtschaft durchsetzt.

Und egal wie oft ich das lese, ich kann das 1:1 auf die Antifaschisten übersetzen mit der Ausnahme das hier Sozialismus statt Nationalismus im Vordergrund steht.

Zum Artikel an sich: in vielen Spielen sind gewisse politische Botschaften drin. Die Frage ist, wird uns als Spieler das mit der große Keule um die Ohren geschlagen oder wird einfach gesagt "Hier ist ein Spiel von uns, ich hoffe, es gefällt euch?" Und sorry, aber gerade die westlichen Entwickler schwingen ihren Moralschwanz durch die Gegend und vergessen, das das Produkt auch noch verkauft werden muß (vom Gefallen der Spieler ganz abgesehen).  Selbst wenn die Presse in voller Lobhudelei einstimmt, die Konsumenten sind noch nicht so verbödet, alles ohne wenn und aber zu akzeptieren. Oder wie man auf Englisch sagt: be excited for poduct, consum product, be excited for next product.


----------



## RedDragon20 (16. August 2020)

Athrun schrieb:


> Und egal wie oft ich das lese, ich kann das 1:1 auf die Antifaschisten übersetzen mit der Ausnahme das hier Sozialismus statt Nationalismus im Vordergrund steht.


Welche Antifaschisten meinst du? Das ist ja keine homogene Gruppierung.

Aber so oder so trifft diese Definition nicht auf unseren Staat zu.


----------



## Basileukum (16. August 2020)

Cybnotic schrieb:


> Erklärt sich von selbst in dem du Opfer  von Staatlicher Gewalt mal fragst  ob es Demokratisch war
> Überhaupt was du unter Demokratisch verstehst verstehen viele ganz anders         Hast du gewusst das  Die Deutschen den eigentlichen Copyright Begriff den Griechen Geklaut haben



Naja, viele Begriffe, welche wir in der Staatsorganisation finden entstammen aus der griechischen Denkwelt. Wer hier mehr wissen will, kann Platon lesen. 

Demokratie ist auch bei Platon oder Sokrates nie eine erstrebenswerte Form der Regierung, diese versuchen den "gerechten" und "guten" Herrscher für ihren idealen Staat zu finden. Demokratie ist Pöbelherrschaft, so jedenfalls die klare Meinung dieser Herren. Und wir sehen auch unserer Tage, daß die nicht soweit daneben lagen. Auch das Dritte Reich, die DDR oder die Sowjetunion waren Demokratien, oft gibt es auch in autoritären Systemen mehrere Parteien (was jedem Depp zeigt, was diese wert sind, anbei). Hier haben sich die Führer immer wieder durch Pöbelwahlen bestätigen laßen, das wird oft unterschlagen.  

Die meisten "Demokratien" des sogenannten "Westens" sind anbei keine Demokratien, es sind Republiken. Denn die Pöbelherrschaft, das ist jedem Staatsmann klar, das ist Mist. Sogar den Parteisoldaten, hier in Deutschland darf ich z.B. Leute wählen, welche die Partei aufstellt, das macht nicht der Pöbel selber. In den USA gibt es bei der Präsiwahl z.B. Wahlmänner, eine Art vorgeschaltete Instanz vor dem Pöbel. 

Wichtig für den Pöbel ist nun, daß man diesen Massen erzähle die Macht läge bei diesen. Denn das Geldsystem, Propagandaorgane (Medien etc.), Wissenschaft, Wirtschaft, Ideologien, Religionen, das aktuelle Feindbild (der Westen, der Kommi, der Jude, der Ausländer, der Kapitalismus, Nazis, Reichsbürger, Linke, Hexen, Ketzer etc.) wird von Menschen mit einer gewißen Macht organisiert. Damals in Griechenland wie heute in Europa etc. Und mit diesen Steuerungsoptionen züchtige und manipuliere ich die Massen. Die Herrschaft der "guten" Reichen wird bei Platon anbei "Aristokratie" genannt, die Herrschaft des reichen Pöbels, der eigentlich eins mit der Masse ist, wird "Oligarchie" genannt. Letzteres haben wir gerade, deshalb zerfällt der Laden.


----------



## fud1974 (16. August 2020)

Es artet ja gleich wieder aus hier.. 



Basileukum schrieb:


> Die Herrschaft der "guten" Reichen wird bei Platon anbei "Aristokratie" genannt, die Herrschaft des reichen Pöbels, der eigentlich eins mit der Masse ist, wird "Oligarchie" genannt. Letzteres haben wir gerade, deshalb zerfällt der Laden.



D.h. "wir wollen unseren Kaiser wiederhaben?" 

Also ich würde ja nicht mir unbedingt die Herrschaft der Aristokratie zurückwünschen... Mir würde schon reichen wenn die gewählten Regierungsvertreter fähig und willens sind


----------



## Monco (16. August 2020)

Eigentlich ist das Epic-Video nur ein aggressiver, provokanter Werbespot. Ich habe "1984" mehrfach gelesen und das Video erzeugt bei mir bestenfalls ein müdes Lächeln. Statements von Konzernen sind nur ein Faktor in einer Kosten-Nutzen-Rechnung des Controllings. Die einzige Politik, die Konzerne verfolgen, ist die der Gewinnmaximierung. Das ist im Kapitalismus nur logisch. Alles andere ist Greenwashing und PR (wie in diesem Fall). Natürlich ist der Epic-Spot hochgradig zynisch und absurd - genau wie der Kapitalismus. Der kapitalistischen Logik folgend - also u.a. im permanenten Krieg gegen seine Konkurrenten zu stehen- ist das ein cleverer Move von Epic: Sie versuchen, ihre überwiegend sehr junge und sehr große Spieler-Community zu instrumentalisieren, um Druck auf Apple zu machen. Und man erzeugt Aufmerksamkeit - und das noch bei fast gar keinen Kosten. [QUELLE: MINISTERIUM FÜR WAHRHEIT]


----------



## Cybnotic (16. August 2020)

Basileukum schrieb:


> Naja, viele Begriffe, welche wir in der Staatsorganisation finden entstammen aus der griechischen Denkwelt. Wer hier mehr wissen will, kann Platon lesen.
> 
> Demokratie ist auch bei Platon oder Sokrates nie eine erstrebenswerte Form der Regierung, diese versuchen den "gerechten" und "guten" Herrscher für ihren idealen Staat zu finden. Demokratie ist Pöbelherrschaft, so jedenfalls die klare Meinung dieser Herren. Und wir sehen auch unserer Tage, daß die nicht soweit daneben lagen. Auch das Dritte Reich, die DDR oder die Sowjetunion waren Demokratien, oft gibt es auch in autoritären Systemen mehrere Parteien (was jedem Depp zeigt, was diese wert sind, anbei). Hier haben sich die Führer immer wieder durch Pöbelwahlen bestätigen laßen, das wird oft unterschlagen.
> 
> ...




Danke dir für deinen Guten Beitrag  sehr Informative und Nachvollziehbar


----------



## Basileukum (16. August 2020)

fud1974 schrieb:


> D.h. "wir wollen unseren Kaiser wiederhaben?"



Kaiser ist eine Abwandlung von Caesar, das erklärt dann schon alles, wenn man bedenkt, daß unsere aktuelle Fehlwirtschaft (im gesamten gesehen) stark auf latinischen und eben den genannten griechischen Wurzeln fußt. Die aktuellen Verwerfungen konnten nur dadurch entstehen, daß man Menschen und das menschliche Zusammenleben über Jahrhunderte (unsere Ahnen von vor 1000 Jahren hätten sich ob der Zuständer derzeit wohl nur ekelerregt agewandt, sich mehrmals erbrochen und innerhalb von ein paar Monaten den Laden aufgeräumt, sauber) deformiert hat. Was denn der Kaiser dagegen unternommen hat, das frage ich. 

Viele würden den derzeitigen mißlungenen Modernismus wohl gerne durch die Herrschaft des Pöbels ersetzen, welcher die Zustände erst möglich gemacht hat, da ja nun einige Zeit vergangen ist kann man ja ein Auge zudrücken, oder eben auch nicht.   

Mit Sicherheit wird nun auf vielen Ebenen eine Heilung herbeigeführt, aber degenerative Zustände mit alten Krankheiten kurieren, da kann jeder meinen wie er will.


----------



## Basileukum (16. August 2020)

Ja, etwas entglitten das Thema. Was übrigends beweißt, daß man doch nicht alles politisieren sollte. Außer alle haben in etwa die gleiche Meinung.

Besser wieder auf das Zocken fixieren.


----------



## xaan (16. August 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> hm, ich weiß nicht. bei allen bezügen zur realität handelt es sich bei 1984  dennoch um ein fiktionales werk.[...]


Sorry, aber nein. Es ist eben nicht "nur" Fiktion im Sinne von Unterhaltungsfiktion.
Es ist ein dystopisches Gedankenspiel, mit einer impliziten Warnung - lasst es nicht so weit kommen - sowie einer Analyse, durch welche gesellschaftlichen Mechanismen es so weit kommen kann.
Es ist so sehr "Fiktion" wie Farm der Tiere. Diese Art von "Fiktion" konsumiert man nicht zur Unterhaltung sondern zur Aufklärung und zum Nachdenken.


----------



## SpieleKing (17. August 2020)

Ich steht hinter Apple und Google, was Epic da versucht ist einfach nur eine linke Nummer! 

Epic waren mit den Geschäftsbedingungen von Apple und Google einverstanden, wenn sie dann dagegen verstossen, müssen sie zurecht auch mit Konsequenzen rechnen! Apple=App Store, Google=Play Store, ihre Plattformen, ihr Betriebssystem, ihre Regeln so einfach ist das. Man kann sich vllt. das Spiel aussuchen, aber nicht die Regeln, Epic ist alles, aber garantiert nicht auf seiten der Gamer. 
Kaum ein anderes Unternehmen versucht so das Geld aus den Taschen zu ziehen und ist aktuell so geldgeil wie Epic, jeder der das nicht sieht ist entweder veblendet oder naiv.

Sie können ja via Android ihren eigenen Store auf machen, jeder der dann unbedingt ihren Store benutzen will, muss sich dann halt ein android Gerät holen. Es ist nunmal eine freie Marktwirtschaft, Epic besteht ja lautstark darauf, also sollten sie erstmal anfangen selber die Makrtwirtschaft und ihre Regeln einzuhalten.

Finde auch nicht daran verwerflich das Apple ein geschlossenes System hat, die Vorteile liegen auf der Hand und viele sind gerade deswegen bei Apple und auch glücklich. Wem das nicht passt, kann ja zu den anderen unzähligen Herstellern gehen! Niemand zwinkt einen ihrgent ein Gerät zu kaufen. Wenn Epic also dann unbedingt die Kunden von Apple erreichen will, müssen sie einfach nach deren Regeln spielen, die eben für jeden gleich sind.
Davon abgesehen das 30% die absolute Regel ist, soweit ich weiß muss man das auch bei PS, Nintendo, MS usw. abdrücken.

Ich kann mir auch keinen Laden mieten und dann ihrgentwann aufhören die Miete zu zahlen, nur weil ich der Meinung bin das ich zuviel meines Umsatzes für die Miete zahlen muss. Kann man machen, dann muss man aber mit der Kündigung rechnen, und ich bezweifle das man dann auf Verstädnis von anderen hoffen kann.

Und zu dem Video wo sie Apple vorführen wollen, das ist mit der Situation von darmals überhaupt nicht vergleichbar. Apple hat innerhalb einer freien Marktwirtschaft, Werbung gegen seinen Kokurrenten gemacht (In den USA ist die Art Werbung legal).
Jetzt hat Epic schlicht und einfach den Vertrag gebrochen den sie mit Apple und Google freiwillig geschlossen haben!


----------



## BismarckderEchte (17. August 2020)

Ohh, wieder politische Themen auf einer Gaming-Plattform, mit Menschen, die in ihrer Nerd-Blase leben.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (17. August 2020)

SpieleKing schrieb:


> Sie können ja via Android ihren eigenen Store auf machen, jeder der dann unbedingt ihren Store benutzen will, muss sich dann halt ein android Gerät holen. Es ist nunmal eine freie Marktwirtschaft, Epic besteht ja lautstark darauf, also sollten sie erstmal anfangen selber die Makrtwirtschaft und ihre Regeln einzuhalten.


Genau dort ist das Problem !
Außer per für den Anwender unbequemen Sideload (immerhin) kann man seinen eigenen Shop mal nicht so einfach in Android etablieren wenn man kein Zugriff auf das System und somit Google hat, Apples Architektur scheidet da gänzlich aus, einzig ein universeller Webshop verbleibt da als sinnige Möglichkeit.
Ggf. könnte man auch ein Deal mit den Handyherstellern realisieren um sein Androidshop auf die Geräte zu etablieren.

Irgendwie schon witzig wenn man bedenkt was man MS alles ans Bein gebunden hat, damit jeder Hanz und Franz weitgehend gleiche Möglichkeiten hat.
Jedes Unternehmen kann für Windows ein Programm etablieren um dort sein Shop zu errichten, aber bei IOS ist das unmöglich, bei Android nur durch die "Hintertür" realisierbar.


----------



## xaan (17. August 2020)

SpieleKing schrieb:


> Sie können ja via Android ihren eigenen Store auf machen, jeder der dann unbedingt ihren Store benutzen will, muss sich dann halt ein android Gerät holen. Es ist nunmal eine freie Marktwirtschaft, Epic besteht ja lautstark darauf, also sollten sie erstmal anfangen selber die Makrtwirtschaft und ihre Regeln einzuhalten.



Das ist technisch korrekt, aber in der Praxis viel komplizierter als du es gerade darstellst. 

1. Wie komt die Store App auf das Smartophone der Nutzer? Im Playstore/Appstore wird die ganz sicher nicht zu finden sein. Muss also vom Nutzer manuell per Sideloading auf das Gerät gespielt werden (ähnlich wie z.B. Fdroid). Dafür muss der Benutzer sein explizites Einverständnis geben, was allerdings auch ein potentielles Sicherheitsrisiko darstellt. Mal davon abgesehen, dass 90% der Smartphone-Nutzer keinen Nerv haben um sich überhaupt ausreichend damit zu beschäftigen. Diese "Lösung" hat also ganz erhebliche Zugangshürden. Das ist die Antithese eines F2P Spiels, welches die Zugangshürden senkt um um dann über Mikrotransaktionen Geld zu machen.

2. Die Alternative ist, dass Epic zu Handyherstellern geht und die mal freundlich fragt, ob sie die Store App nicht auf ihren Geräten vorinstallieren möchten. Genau das hat Epic versucht. Aber hier haben die Hersteller Knebel-Exklusivverträge mit Google unterzeichnet (unterzeichnen müssen). Die können also nicht, selbst wenn sie wollten.

Das Ergebnis ist, dass alternative Store Apps grundlegend benachteiligt sind. Epic hat also durchaus einen Punkt. Auch wenn sie in der Geschichte nicht "die Guten" sind und Apple+Google nicht "die Bösen". Im Grunde streiten sie da milliardenschwere Unternehmen, wer einen wie großen Anteil der Milliarden behalten darf. Als Nutzer kann man sich da fein raushalten und mit einer Tüte Popkorn in der Hand zugucken.....bis zu dem Punkt an dem es eventuell um ganz allgemeine Regeln geht, die alle Appanbieter betreffen.


----------



## ZAM (17. August 2020)

Schwurbelei und gegenseitige Provokationen wurden eben entfernt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Die Community-Diktatur



Spoiler



1.: Beiträge die offensichtlich der reinen Provokation der Gesprächsteilnehmer dienen, also beispielsweise bewusst ein Thema nieder machen sollen, sowie bewusst ausschließlich Offtopic darstellen sind nicht gestattet. Kritik ist erwünscht, jedoch in einem angemessenen Umgangston. Bleibt beim Thema! 

2.: Achtet bitte auf Euren Umgangston. Verbale Entgleisungen, reines Rumgenöle oder Profilierungsposts werden hier vergeblich gepostet, weil wir diese löschen - auch wenn es manche nicht so sehen wollen, die haben nichts mit  Kritik zu tun. Kritik wird immer sachlich (aus-)formuliert.

3.: Beleidigungen, Abfälligkeiten und persönliche Angriffe anderer Mitgliedern, Mitarbeitern, Außenstehenden, Unternehmen oder sonstigen Dritten ist untersagt. Dies widerspricht unserer Netiquette, sowie den Community-Regeln und jeglicher vernünftiger Umgangsform.


----------



## Javata (17. August 2020)

Basileukum schrieb:


> Naja, viele Begriffe, welche wir in der Staatsorganisation finden entstammen aus der griechischen Denkwelt. Wer hier mehr wissen will, kann Platon lesen.
> 
> Demokratie ist auch bei Platon oder Sokrates nie eine erstrebenswerte Form der Regierung, diese versuchen den "gerechten" und "guten" Herrscher für ihren idealen Staat zu finden. Demokratie ist Pöbelherrschaft, so jedenfalls die klare Meinung dieser Herren. Und wir sehen auch unserer Tage, daß die nicht soweit daneben lagen. Auch das Dritte Reich, die DDR oder die Sowjetunion waren Demokratien, oft gibt es auch in autoritären Systemen mehrere Parteien (was jedem Depp zeigt, was diese wert sind, anbei). Hier haben sich die Führer immer wieder durch Pöbelwahlen bestätigen laßen, das wird oft unterschlagen.
> 
> ...



Das ist der größte Unfug den ich jemals gelesen habe... 

Das Dritte Reich, die UDSSR oder die DDR waren keine Demokratien. Demokratie bedeutet, die Herrschafft geht vom Volk aus. In einer Diktatur, und nichts anderes waren deine Beispiele, gab es soetwas nicht. Unfreie Wahlen bei denen der Sieger eh immer feststand ändern daran gar nichts. Die absolute Macht lag beim den führenden Parteiorganen bzw den starken Diktatoren an der Spitze.

Dazu kommt, dass eine Republik eine Demokratie nicht ausschließt. Woher du diese Idee hast ist mir ein Rätsel. Eine Republik kann sehr viele Formen haben da der Begriff sehr "schwamming" ist. Fakt ist aber: Man kann sehr wohl in einer demokratischen Republik leben. Und deine "Pöbelherrschaft" ist ebenfalls Unfug, zumindest in Deutschland. Es steht jedem Bürger frei sich politisch, mit welcher Meinung auch immer, zu organisieren und sogar zu, man stelle es sich vor, regieren. Bestes Beispiel: DIe Grünen. Die "Hippies" die damals in den 80ern in den Bundestag einzogen und später regierten waren sicherlich nicht Teil der "staatstragenden Elite" die deiner Meinung nach über den Pöbel herrscht.

Über deinen nächsten "Erguss"... da weiß ich gar nicht was ich sagen soll... den Aluhut kriegt man da vermutlich eh nicht mehr von deinem Kopf. Fakt ist aber, dass eine Aristikratie eine Herrschaft der "Besten" bezeichnet. Von einer Wertung oder Definition was denn einen "Besten" auszeichnet, steht bei Platon nichts. EIne Oligarchie ist in keinen Fall eine "Pöbelherrschaft". Der Begriff bezeichnet viel mehr die Herrschaft weniger Mächtiger, meist reiche Unternehmer. (Oligarchen gibts ja zB in Russland. Die zählen sicher nicht zum Pöbel)

Fakt ist, dass es dir in quasi allen westlichen Demokratien möglich ist, politisch Einfluss zu nehmen. Angefangen bei freier, gleicher und geheimer Ausübung deines Wahlrechts über Instrumente der direkten Demokratie (zB Bürgerentscheide, ein Gruß an unsere Schweizer Nachbarn) bis hin zur Gründung deiner eigenen Partei. In Deutschland bekommst du sogar Geld vom Staat wenn du eine Partei gründest. Und das es immer wieder Neugründungen gibt die dann politisch mitmischen ist wohl unbestreitbar, siehe Grüne/Piraten oder auch die AFD (wer hätte gedacht dass die AFD mal als positives Beispiel dienen kann).

Das der Wählerwillen durch Lobbyarbeit verzehrt wird ist natürlich auch unbestreitbar. Aber, und da kommen wir wieder auf die eben genannten Punkte zurück, niemand hindert dich daran (oder sonst einen unserer Mitbürger) Teil am politischen Sytem/Prozess zu werden und deine Vorstellungen umzusetzen.


----------



## xaan (17. August 2020)

Basileukum schrieb:


> Sogar den Parteisoldaten, hier in Deutschland darf ich z.B. Leute wählen, welche die Partei aufstellt, das macht nicht der Pöbel selber.


1. Das ist nicht richtig. Das passive Wahlrecht hat jeder. Du kannst dich auch parteilos zur Wahl stellen. 
2. Gelten Parteimitglieder, die auf der Liste stehen, in dieser Konstellation eigentlich noch zum Pöbel? Oder wird ihnen der Pöbelstatus aberkannt sobald sie auf die Liste kommen? Wo ist eigentlich die Grenze zwischen Pöbel und Partei?



Basileukum schrieb:


> In den USA gibt es bei der Präsiwahl z.B. Wahlmänner, eine Art vorgeschaltete Instanz vor dem Pöbel.


1. Der Sinn dahinter war nicht, "dem Pöbel" weniger Einfluss zu geben, sondern ist dem technologischen Stand geschuldet. Damal's gab's noch kein Telefon. Telegramme waren anfällig für Man In The Middle Angriffe. Blieb nur Wahlmänner in Postkutschen zu setzen... (Heutzutage ist das Argument für die Beibehaltung des electoral college der Ausgleich zwischen bevölkerungsreichen und bevölekerungsschwachen Staaten)

2. Die "popular vote" gewann 2016 übrigens Hillary. Trump gewann durch das electoral college (die Wahlmänner). Lass mich das anders widerholen. Der pöbeligste Pöbelpräsident seit Ende des zweiten Weltkriegs hat die Wahl durch den Pöbel eigentlich verloren und ist nur durch genau jene Institution, die du als Korrektiv für zu viel Einfluss des Pöbels darstellst, in das Amt des Präsidenten geraten.


----------



## ZAM (17. August 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BismarckderEchte (17. August 2020)

xaan schrieb:


> 1. Das ist nicht richtig. Das passive Wahlrecht hat jeder. Du kannst dich auch parteilos zur Wahl stellen.
> 2. Gelten Parteimitglieder, die auf der Liste stehen, in dieser Konstellation eigentlich noch zum Pöbel? Oder wird ihnen der Pöbelstatus aberkannt sobald sie auf die Liste kommen? Wo ist eigentlich die Grenze zwischen Pöbel und Partei?
> 
> 
> ...




Ja weil republikanische Wahlmänner ja auch nicht für Hillary stimmen, das war eigentlich sehr klar. Wer sich damals mit der Wahl beschäftigte, der konnte diesen Ausgang eigentlich erahnen. Diese Wahl zeigte uns eigentlich auch sehr schön wie befangen Medien sind und dass die Mehrheit eine politische Agenda fuhr.

Das Sytem in den USA ist halt sehr eigensinnig aber kann genau so gut manipuliert werden, wie hier in Deutschland, wo dann plötzlich etliche Wahlzettel plötzlich Ungültig waren oder Briefwahlzettel verschwanden!


----------



## Batze (17. August 2020)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wird auch mal Zeit das du solche Smilies hier mit Einbringst in der Smilie Auswahl.


----------



## ZAM (17. August 2020)

Ich wiederhole mich so ungern.


----------



## Basileukum (19. August 2020)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole mich so ungern.



Mensch, Zam Du alte Nudel, mach einfach dicht den Artikel und gut ist. Fakt mag sein, Lukas der alte Schelm hat mit seinem politischen Artikel den eher unpolitischen Pöbel angeregt und Klicks bzw. Beiträge dazu motiviert. Ob diese nun zu gefallen wissen, oder nicht, egal, die Gefallsucht ist eh die Auszeichnung der nicht mehr Gebrauchten. Da kannst Du News zum neusten und geliebtesten Game posten bis Dir die Hälfte der Gemächtshaare abfallen, den Feedback, wie hier, erhälst da oft net.


----------



## Shotay3 (20. August 2020)

Großartiger Kommentar, danke dafür Lukas! Ich stimme dir voll und ganz zu.


----------



## Malifurion (21. August 2020)

SpieleKing schrieb:


> Ich steht hinter Apple und Google, was Epic da versucht ist einfach nur eine linke Nummer!
> 
> Kaum ein anderes Unternehmen versucht so das Geld aus den Taschen zu ziehen und ist aktuell so geldgeil wie Epic, jeder der das nicht sieht ist entweder veblendet oder naiv.



D.h. du unterstützt somit ein oder mehrere Unternehmen, die durch ihr geschicktes Marketing, Ausbeutung von billigen Arbeitskräften, sowie durch ihre radikale App-Store Politik und ihr geschlossenes Ökosystem (Ich sag nur hundert Dongles und Ladegeräte), anderen Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen? Man kann hier ein riesiges Fass aufmachen wenn es um die Produkt und Verkaufsstrategien von Apple oder Google geht. Jedoch hab ich noch nie ein Iphone im Sale oder gar umsonst in deren Läden gesehen.  Was will ein Unternehmen, dass einen Marktwert von 2 Trillionen Dollar hat? Noch mehr Trillionen auf dem Konto. Epic ist im Vergleich sehr klein. Pro Konsumer sind die aber auch nicht, trotz der monatlichen "Freebies" aber sehr wohl Pro-Developer. Hier wird nur mit Statements gekämpft um einen Punkt zu bekräftigen. Es geht nicht ums gewinnen, sondern die Aufmerksamkeit auf die großen Unternehmen zu lenken, die so viel Macht erlangt haben, dass diese mit allen Dingen davonkommen würden. Der Konsument sollte sich bewusst sein, durch den Kauf eines Produkts, entweder die kleinen Leute zu unterstützen oder die geldgierigen Großunternehmen.


----------



## OttoNormalmensch (22. August 2020)

Mit Verlaub, Lukas, um politisch zu sein, braucht man kein 1984 lesen oder Fortnite spielen. Genauso wenig braucht es Politik, um Spaß am Zocken zu haben. Es ist diese Verhältnismäßigkeit, die mir Kopfzerbrechen bereitet.


----------

